# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Electric car chargers  by law in all new house and office builds in Engand

## Neo

THE UK GOVERNMENT will introduce legislation to include electric vehicle charging points on all new-build homes and offices in England, it has been confirmed.
The announcement by MP Rachel MacLean, under-secretary at the Department of Transport, comes amid mounting concern about a shortage of chargers as more motorists switch to electric cars and the sale of new petrol and diesel cars ends in 2030.
The UK currently has around 25,600 public charging points in more than 16,000 locations but ten times that amount is required by 2030, according to a report released earlier this year by the Competition and Markets Authority.
Addressing one potential issue that may result from an increase in the number of electric vehicles, the new legislation will mandate that the new chargers are smart devices enabling owners to charge their vehicles at off-peak times to save money and avoid overloading the electricity grid. By default, chargers will be set to send power to the cars during the night, when demand is low.

https://www.driving.co.uk/news/elect...-perhaps-2022/

----------

dinosaur (09-13-2021),donttread (09-13-2021),Foghorn (09-13-2021),Kodiak (09-13-2021),OldSchool (09-13-2021),Physics Hunter (09-13-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

They will put that into the price of the home whether the buyer wants it or not.  

Somebody will be making lots of $$$.  It's always about the money.

----------

dinosaur (09-13-2021),donttread (09-13-2021),FNguy (09-13-2021),Lone Gunman (09-13-2021),Madison (09-13-2021),Neo (09-13-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

dinosaur (09-13-2021),Glasgow Guy (09-17-2021),Hillofbeans (09-13-2021),Knightkore (09-13-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021),OldSchool (09-13-2021),Physics Hunter (09-13-2021),Rutabaga (09-13-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> THE UK GOVERNMENT will introduce legislation to include electric vehicle charging points on all new-build homes and offices in England, it has been confirmed.
> The announcement by MP Rachel MacLean, under-secretary at the Department of Transport, comes amid mounting concern about a shortage of chargers as more motorists switch to electric cars and the sale of new petrol and diesel cars ends in 2030.
> The UK currently has around 25,600 public charging points in more than 16,000 locations but ten times that amount is required by 2030, according to a report released earlier this year by the Competition and Markets Authority.
> Addressing one potential issue that may result from an increase in the number of electric vehicles, the new legislation will mandate that the new chargers are smart devices enabling owners to charge their vehicles at off-peak times to save money and avoid overloading the electricity grid. By default, chargers will be set to send power to the cars during the night, when demand is low.
> 
> https://www.driving.co.uk/news/elect...-perhaps-2022/


And if you don't have an electric car, you can use it to ward off robbers.  

danger-high-voltage.jpg

----------

dinosaur (09-13-2021),Foghorn (09-13-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021)

----------


## donttread

> THE UK GOVERNMENT will introduce legislation to include electric vehicle charging points on all new-build homes and offices in England, it has been confirmed.
> The announcement by MP Rachel MacLean, under-secretary at the Department of Transport, comes amid mounting concern about a shortage of chargers as more motorists switch to electric cars and the sale of new petrol and diesel cars ends in 2030.
> The UK currently has around 25,600 public charging points in more than 16,000 locations but ten times that amount is required by 2030, according to a report released earlier this year by the Competition and Markets Authority.
> Addressing one potential issue that may result from an increase in the number of electric vehicles, the new legislation will mandate that the new chargers are “smart” devices enabling owners to charge their vehicles at off-peak times to save money and avoid overloading the electricity grid. By default, chargers will be set to send power to the cars during the night, when demand is low.
> 
> https://www.driving.co.uk/news/elect...-perhaps-2022/


Well we couldn't let buyers and sellers and local electricians handle that without government intervention could we?

----------

dinosaur (09-13-2021),Foghorn (09-13-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021)

----------


## donttread

> They will put that into the price of the home whether the buyer wants it or not.  
> 
> Somebody will be making lots of $$$.  It's always about the money.



Most likely some of that money will curiously wind up in the hands of those making this law. Coincidence.

----------

dinosaur (09-13-2021),Lone Gunman (09-13-2021),Neo (09-13-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

Oh boy, get ready for brownouts and downright power outages.  The new excuse for your alarm not going off in the morning.  Fun.

How many amps do those chargers pull?  Do they expect only one charger, or two, or three, depending on the size of the home?  

In the USA, the largest homes usually have 200 amp mains.  Most locations allow subpanels, so you can usually find 125amp subpanels that feed kitchen/utility areas.  But load calculations are becoming more necessary as we increase power consumption.  My new home has a 200 amp main, with just the HVAC alone requiring 60/60/40/30 amp breakers at full load.  Fortunately, we rarely heat here in the south, so we rarely use or need full load.  Doesn't leave much room for much else.

Our entrance main is separate and includes both the house and garage.  It is 340amps, the highest available in our area without going commercial.  I have room on the garage sub for car charger(s), but if you put two of those in the garage on a cold night, you might need an extra blanket on the bed.  What a mess.

Codes are going to be updated.  I imagine the minimum in the USA will be a 340 amp main with whatever subpanels are necessary.  Gulp gulp gulp.  Usually, winds calm down in the evening, especially on cold nights, and that moon just won't power those solar panels.  We're gonna need more and more of that Chinese lithium coming out of Afghanistan!   :Geez:

----------

Foghorn (09-13-2021),Lone Gunman (09-13-2021),Neo (09-13-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021)

----------


## Neo

My company pension payout will buy me an Electric car in just a few years time when I’m 66 

It will probably be my last car I’ll buy, I’m looking forward to getting one, will be easy to install a rechargeable station in my drive on my property.

----------

dinosaur (09-13-2021),donttread (09-13-2021),Lone Gunman (09-13-2021)

----------


## Frankenvoter

Since mandates are all the rage these days why dont they get serious and mandate geothermal heating and cooling in all new builds? That's the time to do it is in the initial building phase, sure it adds cost but whats a few extra dollars when we're talking about the health of the planet and long term energy usage?

Mandate geothermal in all new builds, also mandate that all existing houses need to have it by (looking at watch) 6 months from now.

Just think of the energy savings, and all we have to do is mandate it, easy peasy.

----------

dinosaur (09-13-2021),Lone Gunman (09-13-2021)

----------


## donttread

> My company pension payout will buy me an Electric car in just a few years time when I’m 66 
> 
> It will probably be my last car I’ll buy, I’m looking forward to getting one, will be easy to install a rechargeable station in my drive on my property.


You mean figure out what your need by yourself and coordinate with an electrician or worse yet have the skills to set it up yourself? All without government help or directives? Subversive!

----------

Foghorn (09-13-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

> My company pension payout will buy me an Electric car in just a few years time when I’m 66 
> 
> It will probably be my last car I’ll buy, I’m looking forward to getting one, will be easy to install a rechargeable station in my drive on my property.


I would be saving up to buy a nice diesel van in 2029. You could always convert to SVO (straight vegetable oil) and be sitting on a gold mine of a vehicle with a longer life span, more use and very valuable collectible.

----------


## Foghorn

The good news is that each house will only need one charger since mooslims are taking over and they don't let women drive.

----------

donttread (09-13-2021),JMWinPR (09-14-2021),Lone Gunman (09-13-2021)

----------


## Neo

> You mean figure out what your need by yourself and coordinate with an electrician or worse yet have the skills to set it up yopurself? All without government help or directives? Subversive!


My youngest son is an electrician.  :Smile:

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (09-13-2021),donttread (09-13-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> 


Just curious.....does the electricity from these charging stations.....it just magically appears right?  No fossil fuels whatsoever is involved?  Solar powered charging stations?  Wind turbine charging stations?

----------


## Knightkore

Then who is going to maintain these charging stations?  Also what about all the electrical wires & components.

It would be far easier to get rid of cars altogether & people either go back to horses or go to bike riding.

----------


## donttread

> My youngest son is an electrician.



Alright then we'll geive you an exemption from requiring government help on this one but please don't let it happen again. Even if your other son is a plumber. LOL

----------

Neo (09-13-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Alright then we'll geive you an exemption from requiring government help on this one but please don't let it happen again. Even if your other son is a plumber. LOL


Actually my youngest son worked on my company for a year before joining the navy as a ships electrician (high power… propulsion) 
He knows the basics, but asks me fir my opinion when he does his own plumbing jobs in his own house.  :Smile:

----------


## Big Wheeler

I have already asked my local council about installing a car charging point at my house and was turned down.I now have a 2017 diesel car which will probably last longer than me.(I'm 74)
I have also resisted having a smart meter fitted.

----------

Foghorn (09-13-2021),Lone Gunman (09-13-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

I think Tesla had the right idea that electricity should be free and available to everyone simply because it was in the best interest of humankind.  He died broke and alone, of course, but it doesn't mean his idea never had merit.

We have at our fingertips all the power we could ever need yet we choose to ignore that most basic and obvious of facts.  Once you learn the reason why then you're set to go for a lifetime.

----------


## Madison

> THE UK GOVERNMENT will introduce legislation to include electric vehicle charging points on all new-build homes and offices in England, it has been confirmed.
> The announcement by MP Rachel MacLean, under-secretary at the Department of Transport, comes amid mounting concern about a shortage of chargers as more motorists switch to electric cars and the sale of new petrol and diesel cars ends in 2030.
> The UK currently has around 25,600 public charging points in more than 16,000 locations but ten times that amount is required by 2030, according to a report released earlier this year by the Competition and Markets Authority.
> Addressing one potential issue that may result from an increase in the number of electric vehicles, the new legislation will mandate that the new chargers are smart devices enabling owners to charge their vehicles at off-peak times to save money and avoid overloading the electricity grid. By default, chargers will be set to send power to the cars during the night, when demand is low.
> 
> https://www.driving.co.uk/news/elect...-perhaps-2022/


This is so ridiculous

----------

Physics Hunter (09-13-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

Why can't klownworld adherents seem to grasp the simplest of facts that viable energy sources don't need totalitarian government coercion to implement?

Or have to steal from taxpayers to pay for it?

----------


## El Guapo

> My company pension payout will buy me an Electric car in just a few years time when Im 66 
> 
> It will probably be my last car Ill buy, Im looking forward to getting one, will be easy to install a rechargeable station in my drive on my property.


That shirt sums this thread up perfectly.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

LOl

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Just curious.....does the electricity from these charging stations.....it just magically appears right?  No fossil fuels whatsoever is involved?  Solar powered charging stations?  Wind turbine charging stations?


Check my Earth Day thread on that (for the US).
Earth Day, the Electric Vehicle truth...

Bottom line, just replacing all Personally Owned Vehicles in the US with EV's would require us to generate 772 TIMES the electricity that we do now, nationally!!!!!

----------

Knightkore (09-16-2021)

----------


## Neo

> That shirt sums this thread up perfectly.


Very smartly put together?

----------


## Neo

> The good news is that each house will only need one charger since mooslims are taking over and they don't let women drive.


Muslim women over here drive, its Saudi Arabia and the rest of those shit kicking countries who have women as slaves.

----------


## Neo

I’ve just been looking online, at the moment a decent 2nd hand electric car here is in the region of £20k. $28k

----------


## Glasgow Guy

> THE UK GOVERNMENT will introduce legislation to include electric vehicle charging points on all new-build homes and offices in England, it has been confirmed.
> The announcement by MP Rachel MacLean, under-secretary at the Department of Transport, comes amid mounting concern about a shortage of chargers as more motorists switch to electric cars and the sale of new petrol and diesel cars ends in 2030.
> The UK currently has around 25,600 public charging points in more than 16,000 locations but ten times that amount is required by 2030, according to a report released earlier this year by the Competition and Markets Authority.
> Addressing one potential issue that may result from an increase in the number of electric vehicles, the new legislation will mandate that the new chargers are smart devices enabling owners to charge their vehicles at off-peak times to save money and avoid overloading the electricity grid. By default, chargers will be set to send power to the cars during the night, when demand is low.
> 
> https://www.driving.co.uk/news/elect...-perhaps-2022/


Build the house, fit the charge point and get the house signed off. Then remove the charge point, build another house and refit the charge point. And continue. So you build a housing estate and not one house has a charge point.

----------


## Knightkore

> That shirt sums this thread up perfectly.


What happens if you shoved that electrical cord down his throat?

----------


## tiny1

Electric cars don't have any merit here in my neighborhood.

It is a 15 minute drive to the nearest convenience store.  20 minutes to the nearest burger joint.  20 minutes to the nearest grocery store.

People in our subdivisions have golf carts.  Most use petrol, but a few are electric.  The nearest city is about 35 minutes from my house.
It will never work here, besides, most country folk cannot afford a new fangled electric hoss.

----------

Knightkore (09-17-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Oh boy, get ready for brownouts and downright power outages.  The new excuse for your alarm not going off in the morning.  Fun.
> 
> How many amps do those chargers pull?  Do they expect only one charger, or two, or three, depending on the size of the home?  
> 
> In the USA, the largest homes usually have 200 amp mains.  Most locations allow subpanels, so you can usually find 125amp subpanels that feed kitchen/utility areas.  But load calculations are becoming more necessary as we increase power consumption.  My new home has a 200 amp main, with just the HVAC alone requiring 60/60/40/30 amp breakers at full load.  Fortunately, we rarely heat here in the south, so we rarely use or need full load.  Doesn't leave much room for much else.
> 
> Our entrance main is separate and includes both the house and garage.  It is 340amps, the highest available in our area without going commercial.  I have room on the garage sub for car charger(s), but if you put two of those in the garage on a cold night, you might need an extra blanket on the bed.  What a mess.
> 
> Codes are going to be updated.  I imagine the minimum in the USA will be a 340 amp main with whatever subpanels are necessary.  Gulp gulp gulp.  Usually, winds calm down in the evening, especially on cold nights, and that moon just won't power those solar panels.  We're gonna need more and more of that Chinese lithium coming out of Afghanistan!



The electricity in a car battery is DC. When you use a home EV charger, AC electricity is sent to the car from your home mains supply, and the car’s OBC (On-Board Charger) converts the AC to DC, which charges the electric vehicle battery.

 This limits the speed at which the car battery charges because different electric vehicles have OBCs with different capabilities. For example, a Jaguar I-PACE has an OBC rated 7.4kW. This means the maximum you can charge in AC is 7.4kW. Even if your home charge point is capable of charging at 22kW, the I-PACE can only charge at 7.4kW. A Renault Zoe can charge at 22kW - thats 100 amps. Watch your electric meter melt when you plug THAT in....

 On a DC charger (in offices and public charge points), the charge point converts the AC into DC before it reaches the car battery. This means the car doesn’t need the OBC to convert the electricity from AC to DC, so it can charge a lot faster than on a home charge point. A Jaguar I-PACE on DC charge can charge up to 100kW. A Tesla Model X can charge up to 145kW. This type of charging is called rapid charging. 700 amps at 240 volts. One slightly corroded electrical connection and you have a fire on your hands.



so 10 charging points will need a 1.6Mw substation......theres 32 million cars in UK, if they were all electric thats  3 million x10 charging points, demanding  3000 GW of power ON TOP of what we generate atm, which is 5000 GW. 

This is insane. Its far beyond the UK's power generation capacity, which was at 98% BEFORE the 2 Gw IFA1 UK-France interconnector cable went up in flames yesterday.

----------

